
Announcing the deprecation of GitHub Services - bdcravens
https://developer.github.com/changes/2018-04-25-github-services-deprecation/
======
egfx
First they remove the awesome ability to post anonymous gists with the API.
Now they remove this feature that seems like is much engrained in various
workflows. Thanks github. :/

------
equalunique
So did this have anything to do with the Microsoft buyout?

------
nodesocket
Arggggg. Now I get to try and figure out how to port my legacy GitHub service.

